# The Old Man And The Dove



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

_:THE OLD MAN AND THE DOVE

The old man slowly rose from bed
To shake his sad and weary head
Last night he dreamed and tossed and cried....
His good wife walked close by his side....
She died a year ago today
In nearby churchyard does she lay
Each day, he bravely carries on
With chin set firm he greets the dawn....

He placed his cap atop his head
"I'm lookin' good", he smiled and said
And out the door, he then departs
To amble t'ward the nearby park.
His bones are aching days of late
Arthritis slows his creeking gait
He wanders to his favorite bench
And lowers slowly, inch by inch.


He's waits there quietly for his friends
There's Petey, Bob and Pet, the hen!
And they've been waiting for him, too
As loyal pigeons love to do!
So out of pocket comes their treat
He tosses forth -- they swoop to eat,
And in his heart, he feels a joy
For just a moment lives "the boy"
His heart is filled with inner peace
And from his sadness, sweet release
For he's connected to this flock
No need for useless, empty talk
That never heals a broken heart
When those we love must e're depart....

"They're only pigeons!", you might say
And really, that is quite okay
But just before you close the door
And think upon it never more
Recall this sad, old, lonely man
And wear his shoes, if you but can!
Then you will see these precious ones
Who have, since dawning of the sun,
Brought special joy and fill a need
By eager tossing of the seed!

So, as he rises now to leave
A white dove lands upon his sleeve
The tears come streaming down his cheek
It moves him so, he cannot speak
And as he looks her in the eye
Beneath is breath,
He says....."good-bye...."
He watches as she takes to flight
And knows that things will be alright....


(_


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Great and touching poem Lindylou!
In many cultures dove is the symbol of purity, peace, love and human SOUL which you managed to paint in my mind with your words.
I’m not making any statement, but how many time in this forum someone who lost member of the family soon finds pigeon or dove?

P.S. Please remember what I did asked you some time ago!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that, it's beautiful.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

this is a very very very beautiful poem. Lord willing one day I will be the old manin the poem feeding the brids. God bless.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

MINT that was a good poem last bit was good , but your sentainces dont add up on some , just change the word thats not gone wright everything will be alrigh


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

What a great poem.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I love it, just the way it is, but don't think I could read it too often, just made me feel so sad.
Daryl


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I loved this poem. I can totally relate. I've lost two family members recently and my house birds and my feral flock are a healing joy now in my life.

Thank you so much for sharing this poem.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi LINDYLOU,Thank you for this sweet poem you don't know how much it means to me* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*For those that missed this poem,when it was first posted here it is again* GEORGE


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Simply beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

